# Sweet feed & Lambs



## kuntrygirl (Feb 14, 2011)

I feed my Barbado sheep a bit of sweet feed every now and then.  It's the kind that you get from Tractor Supply.  After purchasing the sweet feed for my sheep, the light went off in my head and I remembered that I have 4 new born lambs that are 4 - 5 weeks old.  The bag of feed doesn't specify the age of lamb/sheep to feed the sweet feed, although it was on the tag but it was torn off of the bag in order to scan the bag to pay for it.  My question is.........will this sweet feed be ok for the little ones to eat as well.  They are always in the feeder munching and eating the grains, corn, etc. that the older ewes eat.  I do not want to feed the sweet feed if it will harm the little ones in any way.  Any information will be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## dkosh (Feb 14, 2011)

I would call tractor supply and have them check the label on the type of feed you bought. Just to be safe. We do feed the ewes and the lambs the same feed. We set up an area that only the babies can get into called a creep feeder. That way the lambs can nibble the feed without getting run over by the mothers.


----------



## newriverguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet Feed is usually coated with molasses.
Molasses consumption plays havoc with the rumin by changing the PH.
This can cause acidosis, which is usually fatal.

Allowing the rumin to adjust by feeding small amounts works OK.
But feeding sweet feed to sheep & goats is not only dangerous it is a waste of money as it can spoil the meat.

Alfalfa hay or a protein mineral block is a much better/safer source of protein.


----------



## Julie_A (Aug 26, 2011)

... and watch for copper.


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 29, 2011)

dkosh said:
			
		

> That way the lambs can nibble the feed without getting run over by the mothers.


 Thats so true


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

On the Tractor Supply Web site, it states the label information in the description of the feed, so you can look there and check instructions. I'm assuming you want to creep feed them, since you want to feed young lambs grain...usually you can put out the feed free choice along with alfalfa hay and fresh water in a creep pen around two weeks old to weaning and they will start to nibble at it, but not eat significant amounts until four or five weeks old. I would suggest that you put it out, but monitor their intake so they don't consume too much too fast. Once you hit weaning age, however, you will want to limit feed them.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha with our ewes the lambs would even stand a chance of getting grains.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 11, 2012)

Is it specifically for sheep?  Just curious because I've never seen a sweet sheep feed. I've seen textured and pelleted though.  I feed lambs the same feed as my ewes.  If you've got an all-stock sweet feed, I'd switch everyone over to a sheep feed, at least 14 or 16% protein.


----------

